# Cancun Concerns [Swine Flu Merged]



## riverdees05 (Apr 26, 2009)

First it was violence in Mexico and now it is Swine Flu.  There are 10 of us from my family going to Cancun over Memorial Day Holiday.  How concerned do we need to be with the conditions in Cancun?  Should we consider canceling?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Xlnt question!  Hope there are some doctors out there that can shed light on the Swine flu.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I'd wait a while before I made any go-no go decision. The flu thing just was announced as a concern with under a hundred cases a few days ago. Labor day is 4 months away. Hopefully it will have run it's course long before then. Or not.

Either way, it's too early to make a move. As this situation progresses, the CDC, WHO, and Mexican health ministries will be making all kinds of recommendations. I am certainly not a health professional, but that's my 2 cents worth.

A few years ago, we booked into Hong Kong for Chinese New Year right after the bird-flu epidemic there, and had a wonderful time, no problems and at a huge discount.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 26, 2009)

it si a tough call, i would wait a few more weeks and see how it plays out. those poor people.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 26, 2009)

Our daughter and son-in-law are in the air on their way to Cancun right now. We were reading reports yesterday about the flu outbreak & one said that the flu had not made its way to the coastal areas of Mexico yet.

As mentioned above, I agree that it's probably too soon to cancel a trip as the outbreak may have run its course by the time Memorial Day come around.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The OP indicated Memorial Day week, that's right around the corner*



Passepartout said:


> I think I'd wait a while before I made any go-no go decision. The flu thing just was announced as a concern with under a hundred cases a few days ago. Labor day is 4 months away. Hopefully it will have run it's course long before then. Or not.
> 
> Either way, it's too early to make a move. As this situation progresses, the CDC, WHO, and Mexican health ministries will be making all kinds of recommendations. I am certainly not a health professional, but that's my 2 cents worth.
> 
> ...



I agree to wait and see unless some costs can be recouped at this time, which is probably doubtful.

I definitely understand OP's concerns.  However, I can't offer any advice one way or the other.  Best of luck on making your decision.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2009)

*Oops.*

I just re-read the OP. Sorry for any confusion.  Jim



Egret1986 said:


> Best of luck on making your decision.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 26, 2009)

You can keep track of it here.  You can zoom in and out.  We have a trip planned too but don't know what to do now?


----------



## lprstn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well hopefully it all blows over by the time of my trip planned for September.  Who knows though.


----------



## chellej (Apr 26, 2009)

We're planning on going to puerto vallarta in 6 weeks - all we can do is watch and see what happens


----------



## bass (Apr 26, 2009)

As of right now, we are leaving for Puerto Vallarta on Saturday. Our main problem is getting tio Miami for our flight.  Alligator Alley is closed because of the fires.  I called Delta and they want $100 and 20,000 extra miles per ticket to change our flights to go out of Ft. Myers.  (We're using freqeunt flyer miles).  No sympathy there!  I doubt they will be any more considerate concerning the swine flu.
Nancy


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing has been reported on the coast so good luck. Here is an official web site where you can stay up to date and more here.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm glad I decided to check this board.  We have a cruise this Saturday to Cozumel, Costa Maya and Belize.  There are about 45 people in our group.  Now, I guess I'd better check with Carnival to see if our vacation will be impacted due to this outbreak.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 27, 2009)

We're supposed to be leaving for Cancun on Saturday, but now I'm feeling pretty nervous. We could recoup our plane tix, if I cancel within the next 24 hours, but not our t/s week. I have to think carefully. The risk appears small, but I'm basically a risk-averse person. What are the rest of you thinking? Hmmmm...


----------



## hajjah (Apr 27, 2009)

So far, the CDC is not advising us to change our plans.  We'd better stay on top of this with our vacations beginning this weekend.


----------



## mav (Apr 27, 2009)

*saw this today*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_swine_flu_states


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Apr 27, 2009)

We are also heading for Cancun in June, traveling with 5 kids age 2-10. We are doctors, and have decided to postpone our trip. The risk is simply not worth it ! Even with the influenza vaccine ( flu shot) , the protection isn't complete, and we have young children... but  maybe we are too conservative,
we'll see.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 27, 2009)

"Multiple airlines, including American, United, Continental, US Airways, Mexicana and Air Canada, are waiving their usual penalties for changing reservations for anyone traveling to, from, or through Mexico, but have not canceled flights."


----------



## chellej (Apr 27, 2009)

Just checked continental's site and the non penalty is for flights through May 5.


----------



## Flo (Apr 27, 2009)

We just decided to cancel our Cancun trip for May 4. Spirit Air is claiming they will not waive fees. We will go to the airport and speak directly to someone there-taking the newspaper article with us that tells of other airlines waiving fees.
Our travel insurance taken through the airline does not cover this problem.
Our exchange is through DAE and we will be talking to them today also.
Bummer!


----------



## bass (Apr 27, 2009)

As of right now we are still going to Puerto Vallarta on Saturday.

Nancy


----------



## Finsky (Apr 27, 2009)

*Mexico epidemic and exchanging my unit*

We are traveling to Cancun in May and rented a timeshare.  I was wondering if the epidemic gets worse would I be able to exchange resorts and maybe go to another location (outside of Mexico).  I do not own the unit and I am renting.  I contacted a travel insurance company and they said that they do not refund because of government warnings.  I still want to go, but I'm looking at my options.  Thanks!


----------



## djs (Apr 27, 2009)

Some of the airlines are waiving penalties for flight changes:

Multiple airlines, including American, United, Continental, US Airways, Mexicana and Air Canada, said they were waiving usual penalties for changing reservations for anyone traveling to, from, or through Mexico, but had not canceled flights.

Click here for full article (boston.com)


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 27, 2009)

Although I think this whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the press, I do agree with those of you canceling your trips to Mexico. This version of the flu doesn't seem to be horrible here in the US, however, it doesn't make sense to go down and (possibly) bring it back and help spread it. The virus could always mutate into something more harmful.

I'd rather people be overly cautious than not.

Let's hope it runs its course quickly without getting too bad.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 27, 2009)

hajjah said:


> So far, the CDC is not advising us to change our plans.  We'd better stay on top of this with our vacations beginning this weekend.



I wouldn't rely on CDC advice about personal plans.   If I had to make a quick decision I wouldn't go.  The reason - health officials are very concerned that this flue is killing young people because of their strong immune systems.  The immune system reacts so strongly that it kills the person. That was the problem with the last huge killer pandemic.  Most flues kill the young and elderly with weakened immune systems.  At this point, they don't know have enough information to give definitive answers.   I would not want to be a guinea pig to help provide the answer.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 27, 2009)

*US ADBISES AGAINST DISCRETIONARY TRAVEL To MEX*

Here is the latest:


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090427/ap_on_he_me/med_swine_flu


Don't go to Mexico unless you have to.


----------



## drguy (Apr 27, 2009)

The CDC recommends that people avoid non-essential travel to Mexico. “This is out of an abundance of caution."


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 27, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Although I think this whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the press, I do agree with those of you canceling your trips to Mexico.



I agree, especially the first thought which is par for the course. If it concerns you, don't go.

That said, the CDC and others are getting way too Nervous Nellie IMHO. Even the EC says do not travel to the USA because of Swine Flu so what are we to do?????? We can't go to Mexico and we can't stay here since the Euros have told their citizens its dangerous in the USA. 

If I really worried about everything they get excited about and hype beyond belief, I would probably move to the interior of Greenland. NO, WAIT, didn't CNN say Greenland was melting or was that my imagination? 

Cheers


----------



## Conan (Apr 27, 2009)

drguy said:


> CDC recommends that people avoid non-essential travel to Mexico. “This is out of an abundance of caution."


 
I don't get it. They're the experts--so they shouldn't be *abundantly* cautious. 

I want them to be *properly* or *reasonably* cautious.


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 27, 2009)

Ack!  I'm in the same boat as some of you.  We are scheduled to fly to Playa del Carmen (via Cancun of course) this Saturday, May 2.  Alaska Air will change our destination at no charge, so we are scrambling to find a different Interval or Worldmark resort with availability in the sun somewhere at the last minute.  Not having a lot of luck though.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 27, 2009)

TravlGrl,

Alaska Air now goes to Hawaii.  I would get on II and search with your Worldmark starting at 12:10am (yep, just after midnight) 
If anything is available last minute it will pop up usually right around 12:15-12:20am and you may just be the first to grab it, if it's available!
Just keep on hitting the refresh button and you should start to see Hawaii pop-up...

This is how we booked our Kauai Westin resort for May 2nd-9th using our Worldmark credits.

Good Luck!


----------



## Flo (Apr 27, 2009)

Spirit Air would not waive the fee for canceling-(see my previous posting)even at the airport where we were told that "sorry, but that's the policy". We told them we'd wait a couple of days before canceling-maybe they will change their mind. I also told them I would be spreading the word about their decision, in light of so many other airlines waiving these fees.
DAE was very nice-we were able to re-deposit the week for later use with the exchange fee credited thanks to the insurance policy we took.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 27, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> I agree, especially the first thought which is par for the course. If it concerns you, don't go.
> 
> That said, the CDC and others are getting way too Nervous Nellie IMHO. Even the EC says do not travel to the USA because of Swine Flu so what are we to do?????? We can't go to Mexico and we can't stay here since the Euros have told their citizens its dangerous in the USA.
> 
> ...



My sister was on the phone first thing this morning to her Dr's office asking about Swine Flu!! Had to remind her  not to whine when she's actually sick and has to hang on hold for 20 min to get an appointment, someone might be calling to ask a stupid question about the next Swine Flu panic!

 She has no plans to travel, let alone go to Mexico, but she's one of those Nervous Nellies that will watch 20/20, local news etc and make her self sick worrying.


----------



## Princess Tink (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't know how true this is, or if it matters....but, here's something I copied from another discussion board:

_Apparently the flu virus doesn't survive long in humidity. Cancun is very humid (often unbearably so). 

See this: 
Humidity Kills The Flu Virus: http://bit.ly/BgQTy _


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Princess Tink said:


> Don't know how true this is, or if it matters....but, here's something I copied from another discussion board:
> 
> _Apparently the flu virus doesn't survive long in humidity. Cancun is very humid (often unbearably so).
> 
> ...




:hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## Karen G (Apr 27, 2009)

Princess Tink said:


> Apparently the flu virus doesn't survive long in humidity. Cancun is very humid (often unbearably so).


There may be something to that. If you look at the map (post#8) in this thread, there aren't any cases of the flu in the coastal areas of Mexico, like Cancun and Cabo and Puerto Vallarta.  All of them are in the interior of the country, except for one marker in Veracruz.


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 27, 2009)

CNN was just talking about this very thing -- the impact of humidity on the virus.


----------



## jancurious (Apr 27, 2009)

I live in the Sacramento area & we just had a confirmed case in one of our schools that was transmitted via a student who had been in Cancun for spring break.  

Jan


----------



## geoffb (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not honestly sure what I would do if I was heading for Cancun in May instead of March.... I certainly would not change planes in Mexico City though, that's for sure.

People will have to do what they feel is best for themselves and their family but is unfortunate that the economy in Mexico will take another severe hit.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 27, 2009)

Karen G said:


> There may be something to that. If you look at the map (post#8) in this thread, there aren't any cases of the flu in the coastal areas of Mexico, like Cancun and Cabo and Puerto Vallarta.  All of them are in the interior of the country, except for one marker in Veracruz.



This evening news reported that the NYC school with a major outbreak had a recent class trip to...Cancun.   Another news report said the origin was a Mexican boy who got it from contact on a pig farm near Veracruz (which is not too far from the Yucatan). I personally would not go to Cancun or anywhere in the Yucatan at this time. I don't think the humidity "cure" holds much truth, since the boys in NY contracted the swine flu on their Cancun trip. JMHO, from one who truly loves Mexico.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 27, 2009)

I just talked with my daughter and son-in-law who are at the Sun Palace in Cancun. They arrived Sunday. (Free calls to the U.S. from their room is one of the perks of the all-inclusive)

They are having a great time. They haven't even heard anyone talking about the flu outbreak and they haven't encountered any sick people. Plus they haven't watched tv yet.  I'm just praying that they stay healthy.


----------



## Flo (Apr 27, 2009)

Spirit airlines had a change of mind:
"In light of the current events in Mexico, Spirit Airlines announces to its customers the following travel policy, effective immediately:

Cities affected: Cancun, Mexico
Original Travel Dates: April 24, 2009 - May 6, 2009.
Final Travel Must Be Completed By: End of validity of ticket (one year from date of issue)

 Change fees and/or additional fare collection will be waived if the rescheduled flights are booked in the original class of service to the same city pairs as originally ticketed and rescheduled travel commences on or before May 20, 2009. 

If original class of service is unavailable change fees will be waived, however, additional fare collection will apply.

If the new travel commences after May 20, 2009, change fees will be waived, however, additional fare collection will apply.
Spirit will also allow a one time change of destination
In the case of a change of destination Spirit Airlines will waive any change fee, however an additional fare collection may apply.
Customers must call the Spirit Reservations Center at 800-772-7117 (or en Español 800-756-7117) to make their flight changes.

Thank you for choosing Spirit Airlines."


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 27, 2009)

TravlGrl said:


> CNN was just talking about this very thing -- the impact of humidity on the virus.





Says alot about CNN.  Perhaps there is a grain of truth to the statement. Are they prepared to say exactly how much humidity, for how long, kills how much virus?    Exactly what does a statement like that do besides mislead people?  Will people travel to cancun because of high humidity and the CNN report that is on its face totally inadequate.  Several posters here already know of people catching the flu in Cancun. Shame on CNN.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2009)

Heard a representative of CDC this morning (MD). He said Tamaflu is effective on this virus to either prevent infection or reduce the severity of the flu. It's a personal call, but if one can get the antiviral meds, it might save a vacation. Otoh, if one is just going to sit in a condo and wear a surgical mask to go out, it isn't much of a vacation anyway. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, got Tamiflu, Flagyl, Cipro, and Lomotil ready for our trip :ignore: Adios amigos, we're not cancelling, DH says we're out of here on Saturday no matter what!  I guess he thinks a vacation is "essential" travel.  Should be fun...lol! Maybe I should take Valium, too.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 28, 2009)

Have a great time!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Now this is scary*

and I am sure that they are monitoring this very carefully. I don't know how "official" this is?

PS. After reading the rest of the story, everything is OK. 

PPS. Michelle, have a great trip!


----------



## irishween (Apr 28, 2009)

My family and I are scheduled to leave Saturday for the Royal Haciendas.  As of now we are going.  US Air will only give you new tickets upto 14 days out and we must pay the price difference if we choose to switch.  Hopefully everything is going to work out.  We have all been looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Back on the homefront, local news this morning is reporting that people should stock pile enough food at home for 3-4 days. Local news hype at it's best. 

Doing my usual Tuesday grocery run, will see if it there is a run on the usual suspects, milk and bread. Maybe even a news crew will be there, must follow up.


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 28, 2009)

irishween said:


> My family and I are scheduled to leave Saturday for the Royal Haciendas.  As of now we are going.  US Air will only give you new tickets upto 14 days out and we must pay the price difference if we choose to switch.  Hopefully everything is going to work out.  We have all been looking forward to this trip.



We are also scheduled to fly out Saturday for Royal Haciendas.  I have been looking to switch our destination (even though we've been planning this for 18 months), but cannot find any availability in Hawaii, as we're limited to places where Alaska flies.  We may just end up going to PDC.  Still not sure.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Back on the homefront, local news this morning is reporting that people should stock pile enough food at home for 3-4 days. Local news hype at it's best.
> 
> Doing my usual Tuesday grocery run, will see if it there is a run on the usual suspects, milk and bread. Maybe even a news crew will be there, must follow up.



Don't forget toilet paper which disappears rapidly around here. BTW, Out local panic managers at the "Breaking News Station" actually noted that thousands of people die of the non swine versions of flu every year. If this trend continues, sanity may actually prevail. 

Cheers


----------



## bass (Apr 28, 2009)

My husband and I are off to Puerto Vallarta on Saturday.  Delta is allowing us to change our originating airport from Miami to Ft. Myers without extra fee and miles.    We are keeping the same dates.  We would only have until May 12 to change and begin travel - so we may as well go now.  

Nancy


----------



## trinaqueen (Apr 28, 2009)

*Cancelled my honeymoon*

Last night I called RCI to cancel my honeymoon to Casitas Royale, May 17-24.  I waited as long as I could.  Like an earlier post, first it was the violence and now this.  Personally with a 1 year old waiting on our safe return, I didn't want to risk it.  The week I was exchanging expires that the end of May.  I did not have insurance on my exchange but a supervisor extended my week until the end of August.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 28, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Don't forget toilet paper which disappears rapidly around here. BTW, Out local panic managers at the "Breaking News Station" actually noted that thousands of people die of the non swine versions of flu every year. If this trend continues, sanity may actually prevail.
> 
> Cheers



Never have seen the TP run, my fave was a few yrs ago for a big snow/ice storm on New Years Day, was frozen pizzas! 

BTW Kroger's was rather empty even for a Tuesday. 

Yesterday on CNBC, their pharma reporter gave the figures on how many people die of "traditional" flu during the year, it was in the thousands. Basically saying try to be rational about this, but the markets don't want to listen.


----------



## thecypher (Apr 28, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> We're supposed to be leaving for Cancun on Saturday, but now I'm feeling pretty nervous. We could recoup our plane tix, if I cancel within the next 24 hours, but not our t/s week. I have to think carefully. The risk appears small, but I'm basically a risk-averse person. What are the rest of you thinking? Hmmmm...



Chill out! and enjoy your vacation!!! The chances of you getting the swine flu when you are in Cancun is less than the chances of you winning the lotto. There are about 200 people in Mexico City who are reported to have contracted the flu. 200 out of how many million who live there??? 

This is just the usual media BS. The media needs something that they can use and make headlines and feed off peoples (i.e. people like you) fear. Do we even know how many epidemics are around in Africa or around the world? People go there and come back all the time. What happened with the bird flu? Don't even hear about it anymore. For a few days it was all doom and gloom and the end of mankind and anybody who travelled to asia was as good as dead. Nothing happened. We are all still alive and kicking and discussing the swine flu. A year from now we will all still be here discussing the dog flu or the cat flu or something and the swine flu would have been forgotten. We all have a higher risk of dying on the freeway in a car accident than we do of dying or even contracting the swine flu on a trip to Mexico. So go and enjoy your vacation. I am sure you will have a great time and will be glad you went.


----------



## irishween (Apr 28, 2009)

TravlGrl said:


> We are also scheduled to fly out Saturday for Royal Haciendas.  I have been looking to switch our destination (even though we've been planning this for 18 months), but cannot find any availability in Hawaii, as we're limited to places where Alaska flies.  We may just end up going to PDC.  Still not sure.



My new theory is that consuming alcohol will help.  So I am giving myself doctor orders of at least one margarita a day.  I have prescriptions for Tamiflu for each of us just in case.


----------



## schu0786 (Apr 28, 2009)

How does one get a prescription for Tamiflu just to carry along to Mexico IN CASE? I would be responsible with it and not take it unless I felt the early flu-like symptoms.  I would still really like to go to Cancun in May.


----------



## irishween (Apr 28, 2009)

I spoke with my doctor.  We will not be using the medicine unless we develop symptoms.


----------



## schu0786 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm...I don't think my family doctor would go for that. I came to him with flu-symptoms last year and asked for Tamilflu and he gave me a longggg lecture about how a virus is not a bacterial infection and just needs to be waited out. Yeah, I know. I took biology classes in college.  But I was under the impression that Tamiflu was an antiviral and could help it last fewer days and not be as severe. Anyway, I suspect he would not prescribe it to me.


----------



## geoffb (Apr 28, 2009)

Tamiflu is an antiviral, I think you need a new family doctor.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 28, 2009)

*Last night's "Larry King Live" segment on Swine Flu*

I was watching Dr. Oz last night on CNN Larry King Live since they had a segment on swine flu.  One of the doctors made a comment that in the US Tamiflu was becoming "resistant" and that the other flu drug "Relenza" might be the better choice of the two.  It was a very interesting segment, and I've included the link to the CNN transcript if anyone is interested.

_"KING: Are the drugs similar?

ARNOT: They are. They're pretty similar. They actually prevent a thing called neuro-nimadase (ph). What that does it prevents the virus from breaking out of one cell and going into other cells. Interesting, Tami-Flu, this year in the United States, went from about a two percent resistance to about a 98 percent resistance. Less resistance to Relenza. Both very, very good drugs. A few lesser side effects to Relenza. So just because you hear the name Tami-Flu, remember, there is another one and you should consider that, as well."_

http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/27/lkl.01.html

My heart goes out to everyone who has upcoming vacations to Mexico.  WHAT A TERRIBLE CHOICE to have to make.  We all wait months and months for these getaways.  

Dr. Oz also said this morning on ABC (Good Morning America??) that right now he "would allow the Oz children to go to school, but not to Mexico."  Yeah, but he probably doesn't own a TIMESHARE.  Here's the video clip of his ABC interview on trueveo.com:

http://www.truveo.com/Protect-Yourself-From-Swine-Flu/id/2305843013072808230 

I want to thank everyone on TUG who posted about this.  I really hadn't been paying a lot of attention, but yesterway when I saw this post and the link to the Google Map of WHERE the documented swine flu cases are located.  Oh my goodness, there are a large number of cases here in San Diego where we live.  We just returned from Cancun on April 12th, and now I'm glad that we had a nonstop flight (Cancun to LAX), so that we did not have to stop in Mexico City and change planes.  Apparently the incubation period is 1 week, so we are all fine, but we are washing our hands like crazy now!!

Today they closed a school in San Diego, so the risks in Southern California right now are probably about the same as Cancun and Puerto Vallarta.  Keep in mind that both PV and Cancun get lots of families who drive to those destinations from Mexico City.  At the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya probably 50-60% of the guests were Mexican Nationals, and Barbeque wrote that at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta, probably 80- 90% of the people at the resort were Mexican nationals.  But we were both there around Easter.  Still, people in Mexico City are trying to get out of there, too, and all the schools have been closed in Mexico.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

We go June 20.  By then it'll either have blown over, or it'll be everywhere so Mexico won't be any worse than home. Maybe by then we'll have had it and we'll be fine again.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Apr 28, 2009)

We're at Royal Sands trying to decide whether to go home early.  I'd hate to leave and am not worried, but we're hearing rumors of airlines cancelling flights out of Mexico.  There are worse places to be stranded, but I'm not sure my boss would understand.


----------



## calberry (Apr 28, 2009)

hunkyleebo said:


> We're at Royal Sands trying to decide whether to go home early.  I'd hate to leave and am not worried, but we're hearing rumors of airlines cancelling flights out of Mexico.  There are worse places to be stranded, but I'm not sure my boss would understand.



We are scheduled to leave on May 23 for the Royal Sands...this is all killing us!  We traded for this week almost a year ago.  Hopefully this all starts to settle down over the next 3 weeks!!!  

Steve


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 29, 2009)

hunkyleebo said:


> We're at Royal Sands trying to decide whether to go home early.  I'd hate to leave and am not worried, but we're hearing rumors of airlines cancelling flights out of Mexico.  There are worse places to be stranded, but I'm not sure my boss would understand.



Hey, stay. Maybe we'll meet each other in the lobby as we're checking in. Seriously, the less-hysterical people in my life (and on this board) have convinced me...the chances of getting sick are probably way lower than of winning the lottery. Except I didn't buy a lottery ticket, but I DO have a ticket to Cancul. LOL. 

Seriously, I'm wondering whether the resort and beach are crowded, since Mexican schools have cancelled, or whether people are really scared and staying home? Let me know!

Also, to the poster who asked about getting Tamiflu:
I just called our family Dr., explained to the nurse that we are headed to Mexico, and asked for what we wanted (Tamiflu, Lomotil, & Cipro) in case we get sick. She called back in about 20 minutes with his advice (he added one more scrip that I hadn't thought of--Flagyl) and she called them in to our local pharmacy. I picked everything up 1/2 an hour and about $20 later. Easy enough!  

I wouldn switch doctors if they wouldn't handle simple travel prescriptions over the phone for me. But even if your Dr. won't prescribe it for you, you can always just buy it over the counter (no scrip necessary) at almost any pharmacy in Mexico. I just like having it with me, already filled, just in case, so I don't have to stagger off somewhere while I'm feeling awful.

Michelle


----------



## dreamin (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tour Operators Cancel Flights to Mexico*

Today it was announced that all Canadian tour operators were canceling their flights to Mexico until the end of May.  They are also bringing home employees that work in Mexico.  For many of the tour operators, it was near the end of their charter season anyway.  Even Air Canada canceled flights.  I love vacations and timesharing, but I personally would not travel to Mexico now, not until this all plays itself out.    With the swine flu, you are infectious the day before you have any symptoms, so it would be hard to protect yourself from an infected person.  I don't think I could relax and enjoy myself.  I am a nurse and last week I cared for a patient who was diagnosed with pneumonia.  She suddenly became very, very ill and we had to transfer her to ICU.  She has now been diagnosed with Influenza A but I have not yet heard if the sub-type is swine flu.  I've seen a lot over the years, but this was truly a horrible experience.   Something to think about.  I love Mexico and I do hope that this ends for them soon.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 29, 2009)

TravlGrl said:


> Ack!  I'm in the same boat as some of you.  We are scheduled to fly to Playa del Carmen (via Cancun of course) this Saturday, May 2.  Alaska Air will change our destination at no charge, so we are scrambling to find a different Interval or Worldmark resort with availability in the sun somewhere at the last minute.  Not having a lot of luck though.



Kauai has availability with a check in date of May 3rd.  I just sent you a PM with the details, if interested and still looking?

Good Luck!


----------



## hajjah (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the update on our Carnival cruise for this Saturday to Cozumel and Costa Maya: the ship is now being rerouted to another port.  We must check back after 5 PM Wednesday to see where we're now going into port.  I believe that Belize and Nassau are still on.  *They could reroute me to Aruba, Cayman or Bermuda and I would be very satisfied*.  I'll check back later.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 29, 2009)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Interesting, Tami-Flu, this year in the United States, went from about a two percent resistance to about a 98 percent resistance. Less resistance to Relenza. Both very, very good drugs. A few lesser side effects to Relenza. So just because you hear the name Tami-Flu, remember, there is another one and you should consider that, as well."[/I]



Never head this before--the resistance--and I follow this stuff closely. I'd check to see who, "Dr. Oz," may have investments with or is being paid by and compare that to who makes Tamiflu (Roche) and Relenza (GlaxoSmithKlein). My guess is you'll find he has some vested interest in GlaxoSmithKlein. Unfortunately, this happens all too often.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Tamiflu. I've not heard anything about Relenza being prescribed for this flu.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 29, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Never head this before--the resistance--and I follow this stuff closely. I'd check to see who, "Dr. Oz," may have investments with or is being paid by and compare that to who makes Tamiflu (Roche) and Relenza (GlaxoSmithKlein). My guess is you'll find he has some vested interest in GlaxoSmithKlein. Unfortunately, this happens all too often.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with Tamiflu. I've not heard anything about Relenza being prescribed for this flu.




I read that there was Tamiflu resistance to this years usual flu strain in USA.  HOWEVER, they are reporting that the swine flu is susceptible to Tamiflu and that it looks like Tamiflu will work for this virus.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 29, 2009)

Canada's airlines have annouced they are canceling service to Mexico until further notice.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2009)

Canuck said:


> Canada's airlines have announced they are canceling service to Mexico until further notice.



Good Grief, you would think there have been 100000000 deaths from the plague instead of 100 or so from the flu. Of course if the load factor is dropping, then why lose money?

Cheers


----------



## EAM (Apr 29, 2009)

The news today is that a child in Texas has died from the flu and that Indiana has its first confirmed case.  And WHO has raised the pandemic alert level to 4 (6 is the max - 4 does not mean a pandemic is imminent, just possible), but the US is appears to have its Federal Response level at 0 when it seems reasonable to have it at 4 (human cases in North America).   

The CDC website's advice on how to avoid getting the flu seems to be mainly aimed towards how to avoid giving the flu to others, e.g. covering your nose and mouth when you sneeze or cough.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 29, 2009)

*How Crazy is This???*

Just saw that several of the west coast cruise ships are changing their itineraries to avoid some Mexican ports, and stopping instead in San Diego.  WHAT THE ?????  If you look at the Google map that tracks the Swine Flu (see link below).... there are absolutely NO CASES of Swine Flu being reported in Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, or Puerto Vallarta (the normal west coast cruise ship stops).  While San Diego now has PLENTY of documented swine flu cases.   Way to go guys! 


*Ten cruise ships diverting to San Diego*
By Karen Kucher,   April 29, 2009, 9:53 a.m.

"At least 10 cruise ships skipping Mexican ports of call because of the swine flu outbreak will instead come to San Diego over the next 2 1/2 weeks, officials said. The first of the diverted ships, Princess Cruises' 2,670-passenger Sapphire Princess, is expected to arrive in San Diego early Thursday. The ship had been scheduled to stop in Puerto Vallarta. The Sapphire Princess will be in port for an 11-hour stopover, said John Gilmore, spokesman for the San Diego Unified Port District. So far, five cruise lines, including Holland America, Carnival, Royal Caribbean and Olsen Cruise Line, have announced plans to send ships to the Port of San Diego as an alternative to berthing in Mexico. Gilmore said the cruise ships' arrivals will be staggered."  Link to the article:  http://www3.signonsandiego.com/weblogs/swineflu/2009/apr/29/swine-flu-ten-ships-diverting-san-diego/


Google Map that tracks where Swine Flu outbreaks have been reported:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...39375,-110.390625&spn=15.738151,25.488281&z=5

--- Rene


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, this was reported yesterday, and what's worse (IMHO of course) is that these itineraries have now become Pacific Northwest itineraries.  YUCK!  I say that because I live here, but I guess some people would really look forward to gray skies on their summer cruise  just not me!

I really believe the cruise lines are in a 'no win' situation though.  If they kept calling on the 3 most popular ports in Mexico, some would say they were acting irresponsibly.  Now that they've moved the ports of call some are saying they are falling into the 'hype'.  However, your point about the fact that they are still stopping in San Diego is really bewildering.  It seems like they should be skipping SD for the exact point you raised -- that there have been confirmed cases there.

They're in a tough position.  Not sure what I would do if I was the cruise line decision maker on this one.


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 29, 2009)

Got our Tamiflu prescription called into the pharmacy for us today _just in case_! I really hope it won't be needed.


----------



## EAM (Apr 29, 2009)

As of this evening, the WHO has raised its pandemic alert level to 5 and asked all countries to activate their pandemic preparedness plans.

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/statements/2009/h1n1_20090429/en/index.html


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> ... But even if your Dr. won't prescribe it for you, you can always just buy it over the counter (no scrip necessary) at almost any pharmacy in Mexico. I just like having it with me, already filled, just in case, so I don't have to stagger off somewhere while I'm feeling awful....



It'll probably be very hard to get, if they aren't already out of stock.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 29, 2009)

BTW, the 4 cases in Nova Scotia were at my old school.  When I was there, any student who got sick with the flu was shuffled off to the Infirmary -- a building pretty far from the dorms -- seems they still have it. Even before they knew it was swine flu, last Friday, they had a "sleep in and study day" ie. students were confined to their dorm rooms. (Maybe there's a good reason they still have the same health policies as they did 100 years ago?) They were up to 17 possible cases, but there are a lot of other viruses going around NS right now and there were only 4 cases of swine flu confirmed -- now there's only 1 kid left in Infirmary.  Today they distributed Tamiflu to all the staff and students.

Apparently, these kids all got it while on an exchange program in Campeche and they flew in and out of Cancun.  However, it's obviously a weaker strain of the virus if 3 have already completely recovered.  The other interesting fact is that they left Mexico on April 8th but nobody got sick until April 20th.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 29, 2009)

Mexican TSes must be ghosttowns.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 29, 2009)

*Outbreak at NY School followed Cancun Trip*

Not sure if this was posted.
http://www.silive.com/newsflash/index.ssf?/base/national-3/1240886490172110.xml&storylist=simetro


----------



## hajjah (Apr 29, 2009)

*Here's the update for my sailing this Saturday.*  My cruise has been changed from a western destination to an eastern.  I guess I'm ok with this since I've never been to St. Marten or St. Thomas.  I would have preferred Aruba or Bermuda.

_CARNIVAL GLORY ITINERARY CHANGE
*MAY 2, 2009*
April 29, 2009

Dear Carnival Guest:
We will replace the scheduled Western Caribbean cruise with an Eastern Caribbean cruise visiting Nassau, St. Thomas and St. Maarten.

We know you will enjoy your visit to these exciting Eastern Caribbean ports. However, if this change is not acceptable to you, we ask that you contact Carnival as soon as possible. We will provide a future cruise credit in the amount you paid for this cruise and you can sail with us anytime prior to December 31, 2010. 

*Please understand that refunds will not be provided.*
Most importantly, we are looking forward to welcoming you aboard the Carnival Glory. 

The Captain, officers, staff and crew are dedicated to providing you with a fun and memorable vacation.
Best Regards,
Lynn C. Torrent
Senior Vice President of Sales and Guest Services
Carnival Cruise Lines_


----------



## wegottago (Apr 29, 2009)

We decided to change our plans and not go to PV.  We are now going to curacao.  My husband was just getting to nervous about it.  I'm disapointed but still want to go to PV in the future.  Am looking forward to Curacao since we've never been there.  This is with a travel package so we didn't have too many options.

The waiver on continental is until may 16.  We were going in June so we had to pay $150!  Ouch, why so much??????  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 30, 2009)

Wasn't Veracruz the first incident of the Swine Flu in a young boy (who is ok now)


----------



## jschmidt (Apr 30, 2009)

Here’s the latest first hand information on what the government of Quintana Roo (the state in Mexico where Cancun is located) is doing: http://www.cancuncanuck.com/

It sounds like a lot of places are shutting down including resorts!


----------



## Nashcar (Apr 30, 2009)

*I'd still go to Mexico*

The Swine flu is a viral respiratory disease caused by type A influenza virus. A new swine flu strain that emerged in Mexico is causing outbreaks of human illness in Mexico, the United States and other countries. While there is cause for concern, flu outbreaks are a natural yearly occurrence, so there is no need for panic or need to institute overly restrictive precautions unless evidence surfaces that this is a particularly virulent strain. 

According to the Illinois Department of Public Health, there are currently nine probable cases of swine flu in Illinois: five in Cook County (all within the Chicago city limits), one in DuPage County, two in Kane County and one in Lake County. A probable case means the Illinois Department of Public Health (IDPH) has tested a specimen and found that it is positive for influenza A, but it could not be subtyped. The Department has shipped three of the nine probable cases to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to perform final testing to confirm if the cases are positive for swine flu, and the other six will be shipped later day.  

As of this writing, the Centers for Disease Control reports that 91 cases have been confirmed in 10 other states, including one death in Texas (of a patient who came from Mexico for treatment).

In general, swine flu should be suspected in persons with fever of at least 100.4 degrees Fahrenheit and recent onset of at least one of the following: runny nose or nasal congestion, sore throat, or cough, and who:

1) Have had close contact with a person who has a confirmed infection with swine flu, or  
2) Traveled to Mexico, a community in the United States or an international location where there are one or more confirmed swine flu cases, or
3) Reside in a community where there are one or more confirmed swine flu cases.

According to the Illinois Department of Public Health, "For people who have flu-like symptoms and have traveled to areas where swine flu has been confirmed, they should seek medical attention. However, if a person has flu-like symptoms but has not traveled to areas where swine flu has been confirmed, they should stay home and contact a doctor to see if they should go in for testing."

The above should ONLY apply to those with symptoms. Asymptomatic (i.e., those who do not feel any of the symptoms of the flu) individuals, regardless of travel, should not take any special precautions or restrict their activities.
If you are returning from travel to Mexico, pay close attention to your health for seven days. If you become sick with a fever plus a cough, sore throat or have trouble breathing during this 10-day period, see a doctor. Stay home if you are sick unless it is to get medical care. By limiting contact with others as much as possible, you can help prevent the spread of an infectious illness.


According to IDPH the public should follow some common sense precautions to avoid getting sick or, if sick, infecting others:

•    Cover your nose and mouth with a tissue when you cough or sneeze. If you don’t have a tissue, cough or sneeze into your arm.

•    Wash your hands often with soap and water – especially after you cough and sneeze.  You can also use alcohol-based hand cleaners.

•    Avoid touching your eyes, nose or mouth – that’s how germs are spread.

•    If you get sick – stay home from work or school and limit your contact with other people to avoid infecting them. Parents should follow these same recommendations for their children.


Additional measures that may aid in supporting your immune system and enhance your natural ability to fend off an infection include:
•    Adequate rest, proper diet and hydration and moderate exercise.

•    Overall nutritional support with a high quality multi-vitamin/mineral.

•    Herbal immune system support such as Astragalus complex and/or Rehmannia complex.

•    If you do become ill with influenza antibiotics are of little use since this is a viral infection. Herbal preparations such as Andrgraphis complex and DiaCo Phytosynergist may be effective in lessening the symptoms of the infection as well as shortening the course of the illness.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 30, 2009)

E-mail from Vacations to go...


Dear ....,

A swine flu outbreak is dominating the news. The headlines are changing hourly but at the time of this writing it has been confirmed that this new strain of swine flu originated in Mexico and that *Americans traveling in Mexico have returned to the U.S. infected with swine flu.*

The U.S. Department of State has issued the following Travel Alert:

"The Department of State alerts U.S. citizens of the health risks of travel to Mexico at this time due to an outbreak of H1N1 "swine flu." The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued an April 27 notice recommending that *American citizens avoid all nonessential travel to Mexico **at this time*. CDC's notice also suggests precautions that travelers and U.S. citizen residents in Mexico can take to reduce their risk of infection while in Mexico. CDC provides recommendations for those who must travel to an area that has reported cases of swine flu, and recommends measures to take following return from an area that has reported cases of swine flu. The complete CDC notice can be found at the following link: http://www.cdc.gov/travel/. Please check this site frequently for updates..."

As a result of this advisory and in an abundance of caution, major cruise lines that we represent have stopped calling on ports in Mexico and have developed--or are developing--positions with regard to future calls at ports in Mexico, while the outbreak lasts. We have been waiting for these official statements and I wanted to get them to you as quickly as they were available--hence the second newsletter this week. To see these cruise line announcements now, please click http://www.vacationstogo.com/swine_flu.cfm.

If you are booked on a cruise that is scheduled to visit Mexico, you may want to check these statements on a regular basis. We will update this page every weekday with any new policies or changes. If you have additional questions or concerns, please feel free to contact your Vacations To Go cruise counselor.

These itinerary changes disrupt the vacation plans of guests, cost the cruise lines money and deal a harsh blow to anyone in Mexico who relies on tourists for their livelihood. Indeed, there are no winners in the swine flu outbreak, but canceling port calls in Mexico was absolutely necessary to ensure the safety of every passenger and crewmember and to combat the spread of the influenza.

I applaud the cruise lines for taking prompt and decisive action.

No one knows how long this outbreak will take to run its course but I will be the first to announce the cruise lines' return to Mexico when the swine flu is behind us. That announcement can hardly come soon enough.

Alan Fox
Chairman & CEO

Please e-mail me your comments, suggestions and questions at alanfox@vacationstogo.com and I will respond the same day.


----------



## geoffb (Apr 30, 2009)

Royal Resorts has started an info page on the flu.... mostly basic information.

http://www.royalresorts.com/swine-flu.asp


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 30, 2009)

geoffb said:


> Royal Resorts has started an info page on the flu.... mostly basic information.
> 
> http://www.royalresorts.com/swine-flu.asp



This is a change in previous recommendation, unless I'm reading it incorrectly.  Am I?

*WHO advises no restriction of regular travel* or closure of borders. It is considered prudent for people who are ill to delay international travel and for people developing symptoms following international travel to seek medical attention, in line with guidance from national authorities.


----------



## KCI (Apr 30, 2009)

Altho WHO has not advised travel restrictions I think everyone should make their own choice as to if and where they will travel and by what means...air, subway, train, bus etc pose different possible threats than private auto...each should make their own decision and not be influenced by government, polictics, media, etc...


----------



## jschmidt (May 1, 2009)

Hey you all, here’s a lady that is a teacher in Cancun. Check her blogs!

Here is some info that’s she’s posting with links to back up what she’s saying:

1.	“Well, it's official, the president has called for schools nationwide to be closed until May 6th.  As I am a teacher, that means that I am on vacation as well (thank goodness, don't know what I would have done with my son).”

2.	“The government of Quintana Roo has ordered facilities with occupancy of greater than 80 people to close. This includes bars, nightclubs and restaurants in Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Cozumel and the Riviera Maya.”

3.	“Mayor of Cancun Greg Sanchez vaguely told the press that some hotels have been ordered closed, but refused to name them, only saying that they were in the Riviera Maya.”

The Royal Resorts web site has been deleting her posts.  I guess they don't want the real facts to get out.

The CDC and WHO are giving you generalities!  This woman is on site and giving us the real facts.

Here she is: http://www.cancuncanuck.com/


----------



## shellbelle (May 1, 2009)

pjrose said:


> It'll probably be very hard to get, if they aren't already out of stock.



I agree that it may become hard to get. We already have ours.


----------



## Redrosesix (May 1, 2009)

jschmidt said:


> Hey you all, here’s a lady that is a teacher in Cancun. Check her blogs!
> 
> Here is some info that’s she’s posting with links to back up what she’s saying:
> 
> ...



I find the part about them deleting her posts very interesting...


----------



## hunkyleebo (May 1, 2009)

We left Royal Sands yesterday (Thursday).  We considered leaving Wednesday but the flights were sold out.  Most tourists (like us) weren't concerned about catching the flu, we were worried about the panicing airlines (like Air Canada) that were cancelling flights.

There's more hysteria here in the states than down there.

Airline workers flying space available (standby) were having a tough time getting out since so many people had moved up their departure times.

A few people at the Cancun airport were wearing masks, as were folks at Atlanta and Orlando airports.

Royal Sands was really quiet yesterday morning compared to earlier in the week.

My sister-in-law had stayed with us for a few days earlier this week but her boss in Miami won't let her return to work yet even though she has no symptoms.

If anyone has specific questions, feel free to private message me.

Happy to be home but missing the view from the oceanfront unit we exchanged into.


----------



## pjrose (May 2, 2009)

*We're planning to go for 2wks in june/july*

We're going to the Tri-Royals for weeks 25-26 - end of June - Beginning of July.  I feel that by that point, either the flu will have blown over, or it'll be be everywhere and no place will be any better than any other.  Perhaps everyone will be in quarantine.  If that's the case, I trust that there will some kind of airplane flexibility to fly later.  

Meanwhile, I just snagged frequent-flyer seats on super non-stop flights from JFK.  I haven't seen so many seats available so easily for years.  I guess they had a lot of cancellations and a lot fewer sales than anticipated.  One person in our group is using money rather than miles - it's something like $272, including all the taxes and fees.  Unbelievable price.  At that price I considered not using the miles, and saving them for a year when the tickets are double that price or more - but DD wanted to use the miles. 

JFK is easily four hours from our house, BUT the flights are nonstop, which we can't get anywhere closer to home on American (we fly AA as much as possible, one reason we have lots of miles   ).  We decided to spend the four hours in our comfortable van than rushing around airports changing planes, dealing with the luggage transfer on the way home, etc.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 1, 2009)

*travel advisory lifted*

We're going to Mexico in late July, and we were relieved to see the travel advisory had been lifted since May. Looks like flu season is over.


----------

